# Jiggin eyes



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

what is the normal line choice for jigging springtime walleye? I typically use braid with a fluoro leader so is that a good choice? I usually go with about 15 lb braid with 10 or 15 lb leader but would it be a good idea to drop down to maybe 8 lb fluoro or 6? I am pretty new to walleye fishing from a boat and I could definitely use some good advice


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Depends on where you are fishing, the water clarity, the type of bottom composition and how heavy of a jig. On Erie, that’s a very good choice, the braid gives excellent sensitivity and the floro provides some added abrasion resistance. The water rarely gets super clear, so 6lb isn’t usually necessary, 10-12 is what I usually use and it works well. 

On inland waters, with a lightweight jig, you may want to drop down your leader to 6-8 lb to allow the jig to have a more natural action.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

15 lb braid, small barrel swivel, then 8lb floro leader 4-5ft is what I use. Barrell swivel will keep line from twisting especially if using jigging raps or spoons. Cant wait till ice out!


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I also use braid 15lb with barrel swivel i use 8lb fluro leader on my jig rod, then on my other rod I use 12 or 15lb stiff fluro leader vib'e, jigging raps etc... the thicker stiffer fluro keeps the hooks from fouling as much


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

On Erie, I used 10 to 12# braid, quality swivel and 15# fluro leader which takes a lot of abuse from the Zebro muscles. Inland, i use the same braid but in High Visibility, a quality micro swivel and 8 to 10# fluro leader 24 to 30 inches long when jigging hair or twister jigs. When fishing Vibe's, I use 15# fluro to reduce hook tangles as well as slow the drop of the Vibe.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Like someone else said, it all depends on where you are fishing. Erie you for sure need a braided line with a flouro leader. But inland I like just using 6 lb Berkley XL when using a jig and minnow combo. No braid inland until the weeks start getting higher


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I typically use 6 or 8# tops. I've fished all over Ohio and probably a dozen different lakes in northern Ontario. Never an issue


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Just switched all my spinning reels over to braid last year (except one). Never had an issue with mono but the "feel" is so far superior with braid I couldn't not do it.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Gottagofishn said:


> Just switched all my spinning reels over to braid last year (except one). Never had an issue with mono but the "feel" is so far superior with braid I couldn't not do it.


Yep, I'll never forget the first fish I hooked on braid, couldn't believe the feel.


----------

